# pcmcia orinoco gold doesn't work!  Help! [SOLVED]

## papapenguin

I just got Gentoo running for the 1st time!

I received the following error, however:

Problem starting needed services:

"netmount" was not started

I have an orinoco gold pcmcia wireless card.  It worked on install, but now doesn't.

I emerged pcmcia-cs successfully...

I emerged orinoco successfully...

But upon taking out the card and putting it back, I get this error:

cardmgr [7452]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco_cs 2>&1'

cardmgr [7452]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

cardmgr [7452]: modprobe exited with status 1

cardmgr [7452]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

cardmgr [7452]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs 2?&1'

cardmgr [7452]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

cardmgr [7452]: modeprobe exited with status1

cardmgr [7452]: module /lib/modues/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

cardmgr [7452]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 0 failed: Invalid argument

What gives?Last edited by papapenguin on Tue Oct 11, 2005 6:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Please post the output of

```
emerge -pv orinoco
```

and

```
modprobe -l | grep orinoco
```

----------

## papapenguin

emerge -pv orinoco

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies...done!

[ebuild R ] net-wireless/orinoco-0.15_rc2-r2 -pcmcia 0kb

Total size of downloads: 0 kb

modprobe -l | grep orinoco

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/orinoco_tmd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/orinoco_plx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/orinoco_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/orinoco_nortel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/orinoco.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_tmd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_plx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.ko

----------

## dgaffuri

As far as I know orinoco drivers are in main kernel. May you please post

```
cd /usr/src/linux

grep HERMES .config
```

And what card do you have exactly?

```
lspci
```

Try to

```
modprobe orinoco_cs
```

and post output and messages in

```
dmesg
```

----------

## papapenguin

cd /usr/src/linux

grep HERMES .config

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8501 [Apollo MVP4] (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8501 [Apollo MVP4 AGP]

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 19)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0a)

0000:00:07.4 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 20)

0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:09.0 Communication controller: Agree Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01)

0000:00:0a.0 Cardbus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1211

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i7d (rev05c)

Is there a way to page-view the dmsg? ...it scrolls by too fast to read all of it

----------

## dgaffuri

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

It seems that the support is already built in kernel, you don't need to emerge orinoco. So please try to unmerge orinoco and rebuild and reinstall your kernel (you may want to disable the other HERMES lines). Are you using genkernel?

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> Is there a way to page-view the dmsg? ...it scrolls by too fast to read all of it

 

```
dmesg | less
```

but you have just look at the last lines immediately after you try to modprobe orinoco_cs

----------

## papapenguin

This is what I get from dmesg...I can post the whole thing, if necessary

Should I umerge orinoco with the CD?  I did use genkernel, but I then altered the kernel as instructed while emerging pcmcia_cs.

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Mon Oct 3 05:39:40 PDT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

(I didn't include these numbers)

Ext3: No journal on filesystedm on hda3

Adding 506512k swap on /dev/hda2. Priority:-1 extents:1

Parport_pc: VIA 686A/8231 detected

Parport_pc: probing current configuration

Parport_pc: Current parallel port base: 0x378

Parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP, EPP]

Parport_pc: VIA parallel port: io=0x378, irq=7

Linux Kernel Card Services

Options: [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [0e11:b103]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to rout CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta IT: socket 0000:00:0a.0, mfunc 0x01001002, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0028, PCI irq 9

Socket status: 30000010

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Input: PC Speaker

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

Cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

Cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: clean.

Cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

Cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

Orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson ,hermes@Gibson.dropbear.id.au., Pavel Roskin ,proski@gnu.org., et al)

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol free_orinocodev

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol free_orinocodev

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol Orinoco_reinit_firmware

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol Orinoco_reinit_firmware

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol hermes_struct_init

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol hermes_struct_init

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol_Orinoco_up

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __Orinoco_up

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol __orinico_down

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __Orinoco_down

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_orinocodev

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol alloc_orinocodev

Orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson ,hermes@Gibson.dropbear.id.au., Pavel Roskin ,proski@gnu.org., et al)

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol free_orinocodev

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol free_orinocodev

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol Orinoco_reinit_firmware

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol Orinoco_reinit_firmware

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol hermes_struct_init

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol hermes_struct_init

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol_Orinoco_up

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __Orinoco_up

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol __orinico_down

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __Orinoco_down

Orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_orinocodev

Orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol alloc_orinocodev

ACPI-0286: *** Error: No installed handler for fixed event [00000002]

Atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Atkbd.c: Use setkeycodes e060 <keycode> to make it known.

ACPI-0286: *** Error: No installed handler for fixed event [00000002]

Atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Atkbd.c: Use setkeycodes e060 <keycode> to make it known.

ACPI-0286: *** Error: No installed handler for fixed event [00000002]

Atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Atkbd.c: Use setkeycodes e060 <keycode> to make it known.

ACPI-0286: *** Error: No installed handler for fixed event [00000002]

Atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Atkbd.c: Use setkeycodes e060 <keycode> to make it known.

ACPI-0286: *** Error: No installed handler for fixed event [00000002]

Atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Atkbd.c: Use setkeycodes e060 <keycode> to make it known.

----------

## dgaffuri

No need for CD, just

```
emerge -C orinoco
```

.

Then rebuild and install your kernel and reboot.

----------

## papapenguin

I just rebuilt the kernel, saved it and rebooted,

I still get this at boot:

* Starting pcmcia ...

cardmgr [8601]: watching 1 socket

cardmgr [8601]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

cardmgr [8601]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs 2.&1'

cardmgr [8601]: + FATAL: Error inserting orinoco_cs (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_cs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

cardmgr [8601]: modprobe exited with status 1

cardmgr [8601]: module /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

cardmgr [8601]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 0 failed: Invalid argument [ok]

* Starting eth0

*  Bringing up eth0

*   Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

*   dhcp

*     etho0 does not exist [!!]

* Starting local...  [ok]

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

*     "netmount" was not started.

login:

----------

## dgaffuri

Please, check in dmesg if messages are more or less the same than before

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson ,hermes@Gibson.dropbear.id.au., Pavel Roskin ,proski@gnu.org., et al) 
> 
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

unfortunately, dmseg gives the same message as before:

orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol free_orinocodev 

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol free_orinocodev 

orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol orinoco_reinit_firmware 

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol orinoco_reinit_firmware 

orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol hermes_struct_init 

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol hermes_struct_init 

orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol_orinoco_up 

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __orinoco_up 

orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol __orinico_down 

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __orinoco_down 

orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_orinocodev 

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol alloc_orinocodev 

ACPI-0286: *** Error: No installed handler for fixed event [00000002] 

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0). 

atkbd.c: Use setkeycodes e060 <keycode> to make it known.

----------

## toastman

I'm having similar problems.  My orinoco gold card had been working fine for quite a while and simply stopped the other day.  All I'd really done recently was emerge system/world updates.  Now I'm having a challenging time getting the card to work again.  I've disabled support in the kernel and emerged orinoco.  now i'm receiving this message in /var/log/messages:

```
Oct 10 19:08:08 gentop cardmgr[25334]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Oct 10 19:08:08 gentop orinoco: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

Oct 10 19:08:08 gentop cardmgr[25334]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco 2>&1'

Oct 10 19:08:08 gentop cardmgr[25334]: + FATAL: Error inserting orinoco (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/orinoco.ko): Invalid module format

Oct 10 19:08:08 gentop cardmgr[25334]: modprobe exited with status 1

Oct 10 19:08:08 gentop cardmgr[25334]: module /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/pcmcia/orinoco.o not available

Oct 10 19:08:09 gentop hermes @ 00010100: Timeout waiting for card to reset (reg=0x0000)!

Oct 10 19:08:09 gentop eth1: failed to initialize firmware (err = -110)

Oct 10 19:08:09 gentop orinoco_cs: register_netdev() failed
```

I hope we can get this one resolved, I miss my wi-fiLast edited by toastman on Tue Oct 11, 2005 4:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toastman

after unmerging orinoco and building the modules into the kernel again this is what's showing up in /var/log/messages

```
Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop cardmgr[6245]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop cardmgr[6245]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs 2>&1'

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop cardmgr[6245]: + FATAL: Error inserting orinoco_cs (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_cs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop cardmgr[6245]: modprobe exited with status 1

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop cardmgr[6245]: module /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop cardmgr[6245]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 0 failed: Invalid argument

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol free_orinocodev

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol free_orinocodev

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol orinoco_reinit_firmware

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol orinoco_reinit_firmware

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol hermes_struct_init

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol hermes_struct_init

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol __orinoco_up

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __orinoco_up

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol __orinoco_down

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __orinoco_down

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_orinocodev

Oct 10 19:51:12 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol alloc_orinocodev
```

for starters, the pcmcia dir doesn't even exist!  So I created the dir and linked to the module in /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless and here's the messages now

```
Oct 10 20:00:37 gentop cardmgr[7262]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Oct 10 20:00:37 gentop orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol free_orinocodev

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop cardmgr[7262]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs 2>&1'

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop cardmgr[7262]: + FATAL: Error inserting orinoco_cs (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_cs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop cardmgr[7262]: modprobe exited with status 1

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol free_orinocodev

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol orinoco_reinit_firmware

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol orinoco_reinit_firmware

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol hermes_struct_init

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol hermes_struct_init

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol __orinoco_up

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __orinoco_up

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol __orinoco_down

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol __orinoco_down

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_orinocodev

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol alloc_orinocodev

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop No module found in object

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop cardmgr[7262]: executing: 'insmod /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o 2>&1'

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop cardmgr[7262]: + insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o': -1 Invalid module format

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop cardmgr[7262]: insmod exited with status 1

Oct 10 20:00:38 gentop cardmgr[7262]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 0 failed: Invalid argument
```

any ideas?

----------

## feivelda

What way do you installed the orinoco?

First unmerge the orincoco package ( emerge --unmerge orinoco )

Then build the drivers as modules in the kernel. Before that, you can delete your /lib/modules by rm /lib/modules -r

For a pcmcia card it's only necessary to compile Hermes chipset support and Hermes PCMCIA support

Emerge the pcmcia-cs script

Reboot

----------

## papapenguin

OK, I already unmerged orinoco, so when I tried again, I got

--- Couldn't find orinoco to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

I then did rm /lib/modules -r

I then built the modules for Hermes chipset support and Hermes PCMCIA support

I got a lot of staments of:

warning: 'struct pcmcia_socket declared inside parameter list'

however, it completed.

I then rebooted and it gives me this message at starting eth0

Configuring wireless support for eth0

eth0 does not support scanning

You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/cnf.d/wireless

preferred_aps-("ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

and set associate_order_eth0="forcepreferred"

or set associate_order_eth0="forcepreferredonly"

or hardcode the ESSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

essid_eth0="any"

or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

adhoc_essid_eth0="WLAN"

or hardcode the ESSID against the interface )not recommended)

essid_eth0="ESSID

Failed to configure wireless for eth0  [!!]

Starting local...  [ok]

ERROR:  Problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started.

I tried to ping (no luck), but I did hear the card turn on for the first time so I think I'm getting close...

----------

## papapenguin

Thanks for everyone's help--it's working!

I entered

essid_eth0="any"

in /etc/conf.d/wireless

I rebooted and now it works!

----------

## dgaffuri

 *feivelda wrote:*   

> you can delete your /lib/modules by rm /lib/modules -r

 

That will delete modules for _all_ kernels if you have more than one, you've to delete the directory for the specific kernel you're using. And just rename it, or if you miss something in building your kernel you will not reboot at all.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> I rebooted and now it works!

 

I'm very glad for this.

----------

## toastman

 *feivelda wrote:*   

> What way do you installed the orinoco?
> 
> First unmerge the orincoco package ( emerge --unmerge orinoco )
> 
> Then build the drivers as modules in the kernel. Before that, you can delete your /lib/modules by rm /lib/modules -r
> ...

 

glad papapenguin got his setup working.  yes, i am definitely building them AS MODULES now.  i had built the support directly into the kernel initially and found your recommendation of modules in a different post.  i've banged up this kernel so much in the past 3 days, i'll go ahead and delete the modules dir for it, try building the kernel WITH MODULES again, and let you know how it works out.  out of curiosity, which version of orinoco_cs does the kernel module support?  I noticed it says 0.15rc2STA in /var/log/messages, but i was imagining that a rc wouldn't be a supported kernel version.

----------

## feivelda

Currently I use mm-sources-14rc2-mm2

I think, the rev. for the orinoco drivers was 0.15rc3 in there.

Like all before it doesn't support monitor mode for my card, the only one was morph-sources, but I have no patience to wait so long for a new kernel  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## toastman

ok, i did exactly as you recommended, with the exception of unmerging orinoco as it wasn't emerged anyway, and this is the message in /var/log/messages now

```
Oct 11 06:33:08 gentop cardmgr[6407]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Oct 11 06:33:09 gentop orinoco 0.14alpha2 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Oct 11 06:33:09 gentop orinoco_cs 0.14alpha2 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Oct 11 06:33:09 gentop hermes @ 00010100: Timeout waiting for card to reset

(reg=0x0000)!

Oct 11 06:33:09 gentop eth1: failed to initialize firmware (err = -110)

Oct 11 06:33:09 gentop orinoco_cs: register_netdev() failed

Oct 11 06:33:10 gentop cardmgr[6407]: get dev info on socket 0 failed: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

i noticed the version has changed to 0.14alpha2.  is there anywhere else i might need to remove old modules from?  anything else i need to do?Last edited by toastman on Tue Oct 11, 2005 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feivelda

What kernel are you using? ( branch and version )

----------

## toastman

```
Linux gentop 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #10 Tue Oct 11 06:26:56 MDT 2005 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
toastlinux (6:51:26 AM): gentop paul # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Ho st Bridge (rev 05)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP  Bridge (rev 05)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev  02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev  02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02 )

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'9 7 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (re v 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility  M6 LY

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8 139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBu s Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:04.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBu s Controller (rev 01)
```

```
toastlinux (6:52:04 AM): gentop paul # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco_cs              9224  1

orinoco                42892  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  7552  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

pcmcia                 27912  5 orinoco_cs

yenta_socket           23688  3

rsrc_nonstatic         13696  1 yenta_socket
```

----------

## feivelda

Try mm-sources please.

Is it working with them?

----------

## toastman

i will admit i had been running 2.4.26 when this worked last, but since i finally got off my butt and had to do some serious work on the system, i decided i might as well get a real kernel while i was at it.  I'm not familiar with mm-sources.  emerge tells me it's masked.  can you give me some more info?  is it kernel source i need to d/l and build from kernel.org?

----------

## feivelda

mm-sources are newest kernel branches and have patches from Andrew Morton ( maintainer of 2.6 kernel )

If you're on stable x86, you have to

```
echo "sys-kernel/mm-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

If portage says it masked after that, you need to unmask them by

```
echo "sys-kernel/mm-sources" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

When you emerge, the ebuild will automatically download all necessary files. If you use the use flag symlink the

/usr/src/linux link is moved to the new sources

----------

## toastman

ok.  before i saw this i d/l'd the patch from kernel.org and ran patch -p1  against it.  there seemed to be a lot of problems with this and now the kernel won't build.  i'm currently building 2.6.13.4 from kernel.org.  when that's running, i'll d/l the mm patch again and patch against this kernel.  good thing i have a few working kernels i can boot to if this creates some issues

----------

## toastman

well, 2.6.13.4 is running fine, but when applying the patch with patch -p1 < 2.6.14-rc2-mm2  it can't find a lot of files.  genkernel then fails to compile the "prepare" target.  i've never tried patching before, so I'm sure i'm doing something wrong.  the errors in /var/log/messages are still the same, although now the orinoco_cs version is 0.15rc2Last edited by toastman on Thu Oct 13, 2005 5:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toastman

well, I took the card to a coffee shop today and asked a random person to stick it in their laptop.  He was running Win2k, the OS recognized the card and loaded the drivers.  However, he couldn't pick up a connection at all with it.  Guess that answers that one and makes me feel a lot better that I probably had orinoco_cs set up properly in the first place.  Sorry to waste your time but at least I have a nice new kernel out of all of this.  Hopefully the Netgear WG511T I just ordered will cause me less problems than this Orinoco Gold has over the past few years.

----------

